# Smoked Cheddar Chesse



## todd48182 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hello Everyone

This is my first time smoking cheese  I smoked a mild cheddar (3)  8 oz bricks my smoker is the 2 door Brinkmann model  charcoal heat  I used two pieces of charcoal  on top of 1 cup of wet hickory shells   @ 100 F  for 1 1/2  hrs

came out excellent   I got the idea from the newsletter  glad I found this site

Todd48182


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats on your 1st successful cheese smoke!!

Wrap it up tight and come back to it in 10 days.  It will be waaaay different, and even better

TJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2010)

First off Welcome Todd to SMF. Now thats you have sucessfully done your first cheese smoke you need to stop into Roll Call and intrduce yourself and we can give you the big howdy that we like to give new members.


----------



## todd48182 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll do that  thanks a lot


----------

